# Might start Aïkido soon



## O'Malley (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I've always been intrigued by Aikido and I've taken a few classes a year ago. I was kind of put off by something that the sensei told me:

"If you ever have to defend yourself, it won't be aikido. Here you can learn principles that will be useful for self defense but in a self defense situation you won't do aikido."

At first I understood it as "aikido could teach you one thing or two but if you really want to be able to defend yourself go learn something else". After learning a bit of this "something else", (kajukenbo, García lineage, awesome stuff), I now think that he meant something like "the techniques are just tools for you to learn the principles and those principles will help you" (my kaju sibak just said it more clearly haha).

Anyway, I think I'm gonna give aikido another try and I've been looking for dojos in my area. Found two which are part of the Belgian "branch" of the Aikikai and a strange one which claims to teach aikido, iaido, jodo, jukenpo, kendo, shurikenjutsu and another one, all under the name "Takeda-ryû Nakamura-ha Budo". I'm not an expert in aikido (I'm an expert in nothing, actually). but it sounds fishy.

Their videos look funny, do you see good aikido there?
















I think I'm gonna go for the Aikikai ones, at least they are affiliated with a real organization. I'm just worried about the lack of physical conditioning and the fact that there are no people of my age range. I mean, I'm 20 and when I went there last year the next youngest guy was like 20y older than me...


----------



## K-man (Nov 7, 2014)

I really like my Aikido training but as I've said elsewhere it took about 6 years before I believed it would work on the street. My style is a breakaway from Aikikai. 

The videos you posted contain a little Aikido but not a lot. I think I would go with the Aikikai dojo. What you will find is that it will add to your other training.

Don't about the age difference. That doesn't come into it unless your looking at social contacts.
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 8, 2014)

Good luck with you training in Aikido.  It is fascinating to learn.

I do not know that 2nd school but in my experience I would stay away from schools that teach so many arts unless the place is huge and there are instructors for each art. Also check up on any "art" that you have not heard of before.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 9, 2014)

O'Malley said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've always been intrigued by Aikido and I've taken a few classes a year ago. I was kind of put off by something that the sensei told me:
> 
> ...



With regards to the "Takeda Ryu Nakamura-ha" guys&#8230; yeah, they ain't what they think they are&#8230; they're a largely modern group who claim that they're teaching Koryu (they aren't, on a number of levels&#8230; even if I didn't know the history, the clips are evidence enough).

Stick with the Aikikai.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 9, 2014)

O'Malley said:


>



Was that Steven Segal? :rofl:

Yeah, go with Aikikai.


----------



## Argus (Nov 9, 2014)

O'Malley said:


> I now think that he meant something like "the techniques are just tools for you to learn the principles and those principles will help you"



I think you're right on the money here. I'm far from an experienced Aikidoka, but this has been my experience in other arts. It's about internalizing principles and being able to apply them freely, rather than thinking about what "techniques" to use.

I do feel that it will be a long time before I can apply Aikido effectively, regardless of whether we're talking about principle or technique, though.


----------



## O'Malley (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for your answers!

I think I'll go for the Aïkikai but depending on which city I'm gonna study in I might also check out the school of Hontai Yoshin Ryû in Brussels because I would have a really rare opportunity: we have very few koryû in Belgium and most of them are in the Dutch-speaking part. I wouldn't mind learning MA in Dutch if it wasn't that far from my place haha. Aïkido concepts, on the other hand, are super interesting...

Aaaah I don't have enough lives to learn every art that I'm interested in!

@Hanzou: what makes me laugh hard every time is the combo gong-meditating picture at the end :rofl:



Argus said:


> I think you're right on the money here. I'm far from an experienced Aikidoka, but this has been my experience in other arts. It's about internalizing principles and being able to apply them freely, rather than thinking about what "techniques" to use.
> 
> I do feel that it will be a long time before I can apply Aikido effectively, regardless of whether we're talking about principle or technique, though.



Yup, I think that it's because Aïkido is (or at least looks) one of the most abstract arts. Actually, I think it makes it more flexible.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 12, 2014)

Hontai Yoshin Ryu is a great system, and if you get the chance, I heartily recommend it! You'd be with Guy Buyens there, I believe, who is from all accounts a fantastic teacher. But, for the record, I wouldn't say that Belgium is lacking for Koryu&#8230; depending on just how far you're willing to search&#8230;


----------

